# Can my family emigrate to Australia?



## b20tug (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi everyone.

My partner and myself are looking into moving to Australia.

We have a 3 year old girl and would like a better enviornment to bring her and any subsequant children up in. We are currently not married but intend to some day.

I work in IT and have enough points to qualify, my partner does not have the points personally with her current qualifications (though should she has worked in catering for 7 years and is looking at becoming a qualified chef or cook if neccessary).

My question is do we both have to qualify as skilled migrants or can my family qualify solely on my occupation?

I have an aunty how has lived in Australia for over 20 years and she is willing to sponsor us.

Many thanks in advance.

Simon.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Simon, 

Welcome to the forum. 

Firstly I am not an agent, just someone who moved out to South Australia in July 2007 from the UK. 

Agents often give free consultations and that and a visit to emigration expos will give you some good info.

In the "PLEASE READ...." post there is a link to visa types (as well as other useful info). 

Check that an aunt can sponsor you since you may need a closer relative. 
I would have though that you and your partner can be on the same application form with you as first applicant and her as your partner if you are looking at the skilled independent route. That's how we got in. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Simon,

It looks pretty straightforward for you but I'd run it by an agent, just for peace of mind before you start. As Karen said, on your initial enquiry most agents won't charge.

We used George Lombard who was absolutely fantastic
Welcome to Austimmigration | George Lombard Consultancy Pty. Ltd.

I've also heard good things re GoMatilda Go Matilda - Your Gateway to Australia - Visa, Tax, and Financial Planning for Australia 

If you have enough points then you would be the main applicant and your partner's skill set wouldn't come into it. 

If you opt for a Designated Area Sponsored visa then just make sure your aunt has lived in the postcode area for at least a year (Qld, WA, NSW only)
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/designated-areas.htm

Not sure of the new rules as we came in on the old Subclass 139.

HTH

Dolly


----------



## claireanddaz (Dec 10, 2009)

So you dont have to be married?... (me again!).....
we have been together 13 yrs, 2 kids got all the proof i think but,never got married as there was always a better place the money was needed ! and we want to get married on a beach
Were in the same situation as b20tug above,or will be and i have been told maybe we should get married, but i dont want a rush wedding if its not neccasary.....:confused2:
will me and the kids go on o h visa if he is on sol ?
any advise???
regards


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Claire, 

As far as I'm aware (and I'm not an agent) you don't have to get married but you have to be able to prove a relationship if necessary. Since you've been together that long it shouldn't be a problem. 

Who said that you should get married? 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## claireanddaz (Dec 10, 2009)

kaz101 said:


> Hi Claire,
> 
> As far as I'm aware (and I'm not an agent) you don't have to get married but you have to be able to prove a relationship if necessary. Since you've been together that long it shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> ...


Hi Karen
it was a friend who has the same hopes of moving but they are married and she thought it may prove easier if me and darren were married, 
i was hoping it wouldnt make any diff as its not something i intend to rush as we have waited all this time so we can make the wedding special.... it would be a shame to do it wrong.
we have bills etc, joint bank account,loadsof photos and hes on the kids birth certificates as father so i THINK we will be ok.:clap2:
ive contacted emigration group and will hear from them in jan to see where to go next and were collecting as much info in the meantime!

take care
regards claire


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Here are the de facto rules:

Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 35. One-Year Relationship Requirement

Dolly


----------



## claireanddaz (Dec 10, 2009)

Dolly said:


> Here are the de facto rules:
> 
> Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 35. One-Year Relationship Requirement
> 
> Dolly


Thanks Dolly.


----------

